# Peacock Will Stream On Roku



## glrush (Jun 29, 2002)

Here we go again......

 NBCUniversal threaten to pull channels from Roku in dispute over adding Peacock to platform


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Well, everything is sweetness and light between NBCU and Roku per this and other breaking stories. That still leaves Peacock off of Amazon and HBO Max off of both Roku and Amazon.


----------



## techguy88 (Mar 19, 2015)

Maybe AT&T needs to threaten they will pull Crunchyroll, Bleacher Report, Boomerang (standalone streaming service), Adult Swim, Cartoon Network, CNN, TBS, TCM, TNT & VRV apps from Roku if a deal is not reached for HBO Max? That strategy seems to work out well for NBCU & Peacock.


----------



## billsharpe (Jan 25, 2007)

Today I was able to add Peacock to my Roku streaming channels on my TCL HD set. I'd say that's pretty fast work.


----------



## NashGuy (Jan 30, 2014)

techguy88 said:


> Maybe AT&T needs to threaten they will pull Crunchyroll, Bleacher Report, Boomerang (standalone streaming service), Adult Swim, Cartoon Network, CNN, TBS, TCM, TNT & VRV apps from Roku if a deal is not reached for HBO Max? That strategy seems to work out well for NBCU & Peacock.


Heh, yeah maybe. Actually, I'll bet we see a deal for HBO Max to come to Roku before long. The head of Warner Media, Jason Kilar, talked like they weren't too far off in landing a deal with one of the two missing platforms and, based on everything I've read -- plus the fact that Peacock is now on Roku but not yet Fire TV -- it seems likely that Roku is the one he's talking about. (I think the standoff with Amazon goes deeper and it wouldn't surprise me if it lasts until well into next year.)

The fact that Google is set to announce a new 4K streamer next week, rumored to cost $50-60, will only put additional pressure on Roku (and Amazon, for that matter). Kilar himself noted that HBO Max is available on Apple and Google devices and the holiday season is coming up when a lot of streaming devices are purchased. He knows that gives his side some leverage if his app remains absent from Roku and Fire TV.


----------



## 1948GG (Aug 4, 2007)

Been 2-3 weeks since I streamed anything on Peacock, but I had been going through '3rd Rock' a few episodes at a time. Today I returned to it...

To discover that they have doubled or tripled the amount of ads, from 3-4 to over 6+ (30 sec each), more than they are legally allowed to if on broadcast tv. Guess they are putting the screws to try and force more folks to pay subscriptions. Thanks but no thanks.


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

Yeah, if I was paying more than $2.50 a month I’d be ticked off!!


----------



## billsharpe (Jan 25, 2007)

I got a free three-month sub to Peacock Plus as a prize (worth $14.97, according to Safeway) from their Monopoly card promotion. I took advantage of it; there are many more shows available than the free version. Supposedly the ad-free version would cost me $5 more per month, but I haven't seen an ad yet other than a quick promo at the start of a program. I can live with that. I am viewing all my subscribed streaming services on my Roku TV set.


----------



## NashGuy (Jan 30, 2014)

billsharpe said:


> I got a free three-month sub to Peacock Plus as a prize (worth $14.97, according to Safeway) from their Monopoly card promotion. I took advantage of it; there are many more shows available than the free version. Supposedly the ad-free version would cost me $5 more per month, but I haven't seen an ad yet other than a quick promo at the start of a program. I can live with that. I am viewing all my subscribed streaming services on my Roku TV set.


Hmm, maybe they're going really easy on the ads for you since you're a new subscriber. Don't wanna run you off, ha. But what you're seeing isn't typical. With TV shows, I always see multiple short ad breaks scattered through the show. Maybe 3 breaks per half-hour show, totaling up to about 2.5 to 3 minutes? I think I've only watched one movie on Peacock and they ran all the ads (a few minutes' worth) before the movie started, then no ad breaks during it.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Ads vary by show. I have had virtually ad free experiences with Peacock Premium and shows with several breaks. Nothing overwhelming. Some times I believe the ad load is based on what they have sold.


----------



## techguy88 (Mar 19, 2015)

James Long said:


> Ads vary by show. I have had virtually ad free experiences with Peacock Premium and shows with several breaks. Nothing overwhelming. Some times I believe the ad load is based on what they have sold.


From what I have read on the Peacock sub-reddit the app can be buggy depending on the device. The most complaints I have read come from people using Roku where they are bombarded with a crapton of ads (mainly those who came from WWE Network.) NBCU has stated the amount should be about 5 minutes per viewing hour. On my two Apple TV 4K devices I don't see ads despite paying for Peacock Premium with Ads. On my Chromecast with Google TV I see around 5 minutes per viewing hour or less. I've been binge watching Modern Family on my Apple TV 4K in the living room on Peacock since I never see ads there. I tried one episode on Hulu and boy it was ad city lol.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

I have an Xfinity Flex device ... "free" with my Internet subscription and includes Peacock Premium at no extra cost. Peacock is probably allowing the other platforms to sell ads.


----------



## NashGuy (Jan 30, 2014)

techguy88 said:


> On my two Apple TV 4K devices I don't see ads despite paying for Peacock Premium with Ads. On my Chromecast with Google TV I see around 5 minutes per viewing hour or less.


That's weird, as I also have an Apple TV 4K and Peacock Premium with ads, and I *always* see ads in every show I stream in the app, although the ad breaks are always short. Lots and lots of Jake from State Farm...


----------



## billsharpe (Jan 25, 2007)

The no-ads on Peacock Plus didn't last long for me. I saw some ads over the weekend watching old Carol Burnett shows there.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Peacock Premium gives me a fairly consistent payload of ads. If there weren't any ads, there would be no incentive to pay $5 to get the Peacock Premium Plus ad-free version.

I suspect that the more one watches, the more ads you get.

The Roku Channel is the one that is really killing the experience with ads but IMDB is going downhill as well.


----------



## b4pjoe (Nov 20, 2010)

Not worthy of a new thread so posting here. This was from yesterday so might be happening today.

Peacock is Coming to Amazon Fire TV Devices Tomorrow


----------



## b4pjoe (Nov 20, 2010)

The Peacock app is now officially on Fire TV devices.


----------

